# Should I buy a Projector or TV?



## WartonWoodworksDIYBlogUK (Mar 3, 2022)

It's very rare I see projectors these days.  

I have just build a garden room, and I want a large TV or projector down there.  Projectors actually seem to be very reasonable money, and they offer a very large image.  But where is the catch?

Am I right to assume a projector will not offer the same resolution and contrast as a TV?   Can anyone recommend a good quality projector?

Thank you


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Mar 3, 2022)

You get what you pay for with projectors if you want a cheap and cheerful one go for something like the Xiaomi yopin or wanbo if you want something quality something from the Epson range would be better


----------



## WartonWoodworksDIYBlogUK (Mar 3, 2022)

Thank you.  In your opinion.  Could an Epson projector offer a clear 4k picture?

Do you think I could just paint the wall white and display the picture on that?  Or do projectors require a special projector screen for the best picture quality to be displayed.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Mar 3, 2022)

the catch with projectors is you need more darkness than a TV. i like a big telly better for 4k projectors just dont cut it in my view.


----------



## Chomiq (Mar 3, 2022)

WartonWoodworksDIYBlogUK said:


> Thank you.  In your opinion.  Could an Epson projector offer a clear 4k picture?
> 
> Do you think I could just paint the wall white and display the picture on that?  Or do projectors require a special projector screen for the best picture quality to be displayed.


Calling @Darksaber since he's the resident projector reviewer.








						Quick Look: Grandview Dynamique DY3 ALR Screen
					

The Grandview Dynamique DY3 ALR screen comes in three sizes ranging from 80" to 120" and aims to bring the best out of your UST laser projector with its special fabric by ensuring surrounding lights do not interfere as much with the on-screen image.




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## WartonWoodworksDIYBlogUK (Mar 3, 2022)

xtreemchaos said:


> the catch with projectors is you need more darkness than a TV. i like a big telly better for 4k projectors just dont cut it in my view.


Thank you.  Yeh, that does make sense that you would need more darkness for projector.  So could get annoying trying to view the projector during the day.


----------



## nlx78 (Mar 4, 2022)

Hi, just wanted to add: I would also go for tv, just wait for a nice deal when the right size for that spot comes along.  My experience is seeing 3 different setups of people that either have or had a projector, one in a smaller room, which was one of those cheaper (~250/300 euro/dollar one or so) ones, but struggled with it getting louder pretty quick even though it wasn't gathering dust, certainly not quick. Two others have both somewhere in the midrange of 700/800 euro/dollar, it does deliver a good quality, one has it on a projection screen, other on light wall.

I don't know what you were planning to watch and especially; how often? When it's for sporting events and not much more you could do the projector. When you or someone else want to use it for gaming it can have some input lag, but you need to look that up when needed of the brand and model you would buy. When you are with more people it's maybe less handy as well, depending on the resolution people sitting closer to the projected video see it more difficult. Or half sideways, tv's even struggle with that. I don't know how all of them let you adjust resolution or distance, it could be that the beamer has to be in an area where it's not really handy to put/hang. From the looks of it, this is the one one of my friends has which was pretty good. Other pic is that you see a clear there's a larger price gap than with tv's One is working as you'd like it to work.


----------



## oobymach (Mar 4, 2022)

Idk how far the tech has come but they used to run on light bulbs that are not cheap to replace, I assume it's just led now but all light bulbs burn out. An Epson Home Cinema 2100 bulb costs $175 to replace.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 4, 2022)

Color accuracy on home projectors is meh


----------



## Blue4130 (Mar 4, 2022)

At my work, we have a mix of consumer/home projectors and office/large boardroom projectors. We use them in indirect daylight rooms (one wall is all window, floor to ceiling and impossible to black out). The home projectors suck. They claim 3400 lumens (we use 100 inch screens) and they wash out pretty quickly and it's impossible to get blacks. 

The large boardroom projectors are much better with 5 or 6 thousand lumens, but cost much more and don't offer the same resolution. (and the bulbs last half as long) 

Take this as you will.


----------

